# Récupérer une dalle iMac pour faire un écran



## Keikoku (18 Septembre 2012)

Salut 

Je voulais savoir s'il était possible d'extraire une dalle d'un iMac non fonctionnel pour l'utiliser comme un écran 

Existe-t'il des tutos pour ça?

Merci!


----------



## Llyod (18 Septembre 2012)

Si elle non-fonctionnel, comment veut-tu en faire un écran ?


----------



## Keikoku (23 Septembre 2012)

La dalle l'est


----------



## crazy_c0vv (19 Novembre 2012)

Des tutos pour transformer la dalle en écran, je ne sais pas. Mais iFixt a surement mis en ligne un manuel de démontage de l'ordi au complet, ce qui devrait t'aider pour savoir comment procéder. 

Ca devrait aussi t'indiquer quelle est la connectique utilisée entre la cate mère et la dalle. Ce sera un connecteur proprio Apple, c'est certain. Par contre, il se pourrait que ce soit une norme standard. Dans ce cas là, il te faudrait simplement ajouter une fiche à cette norme sur la dalle (DVI par exemple).

Mais pour ça, il te faut connaitre les specs de la dalle, qui l'a construit etc. Munis de ces infos, tu pourras chercher la notice de l'écran, qui sera surement un truc réservé au fabricants d'ordis et d'écrans. Mais ça t'indiquera donc :
- la norme pour les informations (vidéo et contrôles pour régler l'écran).
- l'alimentation

Bref, bon courage !


----------

